

Ask HN: Cutting the cord, what's the best Internet only option in SF? - RudySF


======
rdl
Webpass, if you live in one of their on network buildings, if you just mean no
longer having a regular telco pstn/dsl/cable modem.

For pure wireless, enh.

~~~
RudySF
I'm okay with going with regular telco, just wondering what the best options
are if it's internet only. Probably a good time to try out the new chrome
gadget.

~~~
rdl
Comcast business unfortunately is the most universal non crappy data option.
Comcast is shit for support and policies, and performance varies, and they are
evil, but their business product is marginally better. Webpass rocks if you
are in one of their buildings. Sonic.net has an annex b two line bonded DSL
product which is also proper IFF you are near enough one of their COs. sonic
has the best policies/management, by far. If you live near a CO you can get
30/6 fusion. I have a deprecated YC deal for $55-80/mo 27/12 Comcast business;
if I lived near a sonic co I'd go with them instead.

------
hitsurume
I've been trying to find the answer to this too. I currently have AT&T DSL in
the west portal/parkside district of SF and I can't get more then 4mbs
connection. All their higher u-serve service isn't up to date in my area. Slow
internet sucks =(

------
bobak
[http://monkeybrains.net/](http://monkeybrains.net/)

